

Salesforce acquires Manymoon - gmathew
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/02/01/salesforce-com-acquires-social-productivity-company-manymoon/

======
gmathew
The manymoon blog regarding the acquisition-
[http://blog.manymoon.com/2011/02/01/manymoon-acquired-by-
sal...](http://blog.manymoon.com/2011/02/01/manymoon-acquired-by-salesforce-
com/)

------
lachlanj
This is clearly something that google should have acquired, with such great
integration to google apps. Hopefully Salesforce builds and integrates this
service. A win for Salesforce!

